# Revells New Dracula Model Kit



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

HI I just received the New Dracula kit from Hobby town! It has 42 parts, The new head and picture are SSSoooo:freak: Generic also they have Molded the original mouth on the spure!! It is by the collar and Ring!! The new head is solid plastic where new mouth is!! so old (mouth teeth) has No room to insert. It is Molded in Gray Plastic, like Toys R Us long box version, Polar Lights. Very simple instructions very Generic!! anybody else have the Frankenstein kit? thanks:wave: Aurora1Craig


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

No change to Frankenstein's Monster or the rest, Dracula was the only one Universal asked be changed.
Rob


----------



## ERVysther (May 2, 2009)

pugknows said:


> No change to Frankenstein's Monster or the rest, Dracula was the only one Universal asked be changed.
> Rob


How so? The box art is horrific but I saw no major changes to the actual kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

ERVysther said:


> How so? The box art is horrific but I saw no major changes to the actual kit.


I'd say replacing the original Aurora sculpted head with a cruddy new one is a major change.

Its funny though, for years modellers complained the Aurora head didn't look much like Lugosi, and several resin Lugosi (and other actor) heads are available. Now that the original offending head is gone, people want it back, although the same people complaining are probably the ones that would buy the resin head in any case!


----------



## longbox (Nov 4, 2007)

That's true, I always thought it looked more like Carlos Villar in the Spanish version.
LB


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Yeah, I won't buy it!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I bought Frankenstein and Drac, only because I don't want to build the Luminators I have. The sculpt on Dracula might look a little odd, but it'll still be fun to build and paint.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

IMHO, I don't think any of the original molded head parts for the old monster models were spot on at all. They were resemblances to me. It's kind of weird that Universal would request a new head for an old classic kit. Why fix something if it's not broke? What was wrong with the old head?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Aparently someone doesnt watn to pay royalties to Bela Lugosi Jr. or soemthing of that sort. Universal has gone through periods where their monster logo has more or less generic images due to hassles with the actor's estates.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

What a shame about the new head.
On the other hand, there are a lot of incomplete Dracs out there with broken tree limbs, missing bats, busted fingers, and no ring.
I may pick up a couple of the new kits just for the spare parts.

[Speaking of the ring, someone several years ago spent hours finishing that part to perfection. Very cool].


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

mrmurph said:


> What a shame about the new head.
> On the other hand, there are a lot of incomplete Dracs out there with broken tree limbs, missing bats, busted fingers, and no ring.
> *I may pick up a couple of the new kits just for the spare parts.*
> 
> [Speaking of the ring, someone several years ago spent hours finishing that part to perfection. Very cool].


Thats exactly what I was thinking. 

There are also resin replacement heads that look more like Lugosi, I may try going that route as well.


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I think I saw a post somewhere that Moebius said that Universal is now charging two fees for the rights to their Monsters. One, higher fee is to have the image/kit look like the actor in the role and the lesser fee is for the generic monster look. That is why they had to pay Universal a higher fee for their upcoming Mummy and Frankenstein kits. I think in the same post, they said that is why Revell had to change the head on the upcoming release, they didn't want to pay the higher likeness fee.

Like it was said here, we've complained for years that the old Aurora mold didn't look enough like Lugosi. I guess now that the Karloff, Lugosi and Chaney families won their lawsuits, Universal think it does.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I have these kits in stock now and am offering a package deal for the plastic kit with the Posthumous replacement head and nameplate. The attached pic is of the build-up I did for John Apgar at Posthumous. For more info, please email me at [email protected].
Tom


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=254322 Here is Photo I hope this works


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

Please let me know if I did this right AAUUUGGHH!!!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

aurora1craig said:


> Please let me know if I did this right AAUUUGGHH!!!


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

I certainly won't get one either. Yech. 

btw, good to see you around again Mitch. Hope things are good with you! mjbare


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I spent the weekend showing this kit to a lot of people at Wonderfest and was surprised by the great response. Dracula was my very first kit back in 68-69 and I understand the trepidation but come on Revell is producing Monster kits and will in the furture if they sell. Every single kid and there were a lot, picked the new head over the old and thought the old one looked like a angry old man, thats our future. Like I said I do understand but there are kits to build and I'm thankful for that.
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

pugknows said:


> Every single kid and there were a lot, picked the new head over the old and thought the old one looked like a angry old man, thats our future.
> Rob
> Monster Model Review


Hmmm Every kid you say??? That might mean a whole new generation of Monster Kids and we old guys still can get aftermarket heads anyway so what the hell, if it sells more kits to kids I'm all for it, ...and the kids were right about the Original head...Lugosi WAS an 'angry old man' That's what scared the hell out of me when I was a kid...It's not that the new Dracula head is so atrocious...it's the idea of replacing an icon that has been with us for 46 years that is atrocious...If Revell wanted to make a New head, they should have redone the entire kit in a new pose... as a matter of fact I wish they would have done 4 New Monster kits...I mean face it ,of all the kits that have been repopped over the past 4 decades Frankenstein,Dracula, Wolfman and the Mummy have been done to death,... by everybody,Aurora(1963+1968) Polar Lights(1999), Monogram (1983+1991+1994), Hasegawa(1992)...and now Revell, and that doesn't include any Glow editions or Special Value Packs or Illuminators and there were plenty of all these as well...Why not altogether new Kits like Moebius looks like it's trying to do, now that would be cool and that should be our future...but if the new Revell kits appeal to our kids and grandkids and it gets them into the hobby, then I'm sure there's room for all of us
Mcdee


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Or they could have included both heads!

But I like the idea of all new kits like Moebius is doing with Frankenstein and Mummy!

MMM


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Saw the Mummy (video to come) very nice indeed and looking forward to Franky big time! These are great time for us plastic junkies 
Rob


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

You've got that straight Rob...Is it wrong to want them all???.........
Mcdee


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

mcdougall said:


> You've got that straight Rob...Is it wrong to want them all???.........
> Mcdee


no  then again your asking the wrong crowd, my wife may have a different opinion


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's why I'm happily divorced.

Chris.


----------



## aurora1craig (Apr 25, 2008)

*My Objective*

Hi , Thank you everyone for responding! Don't get me wrong I love the fact that REVELL is re-producing Monster Kits again! (Though my Wallet is in a fix), but any who, IT is Great for the Modeling community. With the economy and Gas $$ It is not a bad Hobby to have. Small investment Paints glue and Imagination! With A Abundance of After-market pats ,Heads, Bases. That Dracula head dosen't seam as bad. If the Young people think it is cool thats GReaT! It is a Renaissance of Model kits thanks to Moebius, Monarch, Polar Lights, Pegasus,& Revell!! WOW Thats a lot of KITS! My 2 Cents!,:tongue: Bye 4 Now, Aurora1Craig


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Wow, that was certainly loud...and bright!!!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry Al...I think I'm deaf...what did you say...
Mcdee


----------



## Scheisseler (Jul 11, 2007)

mrmurph said:


> What a shame about the new head.
> On the other hand, there are a lot of incomplete Dracs out there with broken tree limbs, missing bats, busted fingers, and no ring.
> I may pick up a couple of the new kits just for the spare parts.
> 
> [Speaking of the ring, someone several years ago spent hours finishing that part to perfection. Very cool].


Unless you have some desire to support Revell, you could also pick up a Monogram Drac off of eBay. I see them going for around $20 fairly often. And they have the real head.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Scheisseler said:


> Unless you have some desire to support Revell, you could also pick up a Monogram Drac off of eBay. I see them going for around $20 fairly often. And they have the real head.


Hi Scheisseler
Thanks for the heads-up (ha), I mean "suggestion." I take a spin through ebay every now and then, but I don't do Paypal and that leaves me out in the cold on a lot of auctions. I'll see what I can find in the way of Mongram Draculas.

On the other hand, now that the Dracula kit has been reissued, and we still have a wait for the new figures being released, I've got a hankering to build one up again. May end up supporting my LHS, which is always a good thing to do. I guess I owe it to the economy.:thumbsup:


----------

